# Managing and Documenting Training Gaps



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

With several family emergencies* since Christmas, I have faced MAJOR gaps in Grim's cadaver training. Just some here and there bits and peices.

*Combination of 
My major sinus infections / dental issues Dec-Feb
Dad's Lung Cancer & surgery-Feb-Mar (and ongoing monitoring)
Mom's massive stroke Mar-present and future

Anyway I am not even home right now - husband is caring for the dogs - I am working remotely from parents house a 10 hour drive as we get the two of them ready for a move to be with us. I don't foresee restarting training with any consistency until mid June and then I will have to force the issue and just do it.

How would you account for the gap in the training records ? 

Where would you start? With that kind of gap I think I am just going to start from ground zero as though he had no prior training - document and progress and assume he will move quickly since he still "had it" - during my hit or miss training, the main issue I saw was not as much committment to stay at source so I was working on rebuilding that.

Has anyone had this kind of gap before and how have they dealt with it?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We often have instances where handlers are out for prolonged reasons. In our program, after 90 days, the dog loses it's certification. When they are able to begin training again, we do a criterion check. That is, run a test on all the odors they are trained to detect. Nothing difficult, just showing the dog is able to detect and respond. That is documented. Once we've documented the criterion check, and based on the results of that check, we conduct training on any area showing a deficiency. Once that's completed, we put the dog through certification. Once certified, the training records will indicate: all the training/proficiency up to the break in training; the reason for the break in training; the criterion check; remedial training if required; certification. In my opinion, training records are the most important document we have relative working dogs. I look at it as a road map. They tell me where we are, where we need to be, and what we have to do to get there. A living document that covers all facets of the dog's training and utilization.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks, David. That sounds rational.


----------

